# Rose Hair Web



## Alien-Reptiles (Jun 11, 2004)

I'am new to T's but i was very curious will my rose hair build a web? and why do they and when ?


----------



## JPost (Jun 11, 2004)

Mine lays a web everytime she eats, I don't know why...They usually lay a bed of web when they are about to molt also.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jun 11, 2004)

Yes she will. She will lay a layer of web in her nest burrow or any place she typicaly spends time on. She will also lay a web while eating [she'll spin on the spoit aka theh appy dance] and when she eats. All three of these types of webs it to promot cleansyness and to keep parasites at bay while eating molting or sitting. also they normaly enclose themselves in a web completely while molting until they've hardened up because of their vanuralbleness [spelling] this helps protect them from predators..


----------



## tool22 (Jun 12, 2004)

it means that it has adjusted to its new surroundings/  or that it might be dehardrated


----------



## MR.SMITH (Jun 12, 2004)

*What????*



			
				tool22 said:
			
		

> it means that it has adjusted to its new surroundings/  or that it might be dehardrated


I am sorry but I must disagree with your reply!

What book did you read which contained that information.


----------



## Socrates (Jun 12, 2004)

*No webbing here*

I have to agree with Mr. Smith on this one.  My Chilean Rose was my first Tarantula, and I've had her for a little over 3 months now, but she's NEVER really webbed at all.  

In the beginning, when her substrate was apparently too moist for her  (the bed-a-beast needed to dry out thoroughly...and I put her in too soon), she spun some silk in some small spots - but barely noticable at all.  She never webbed around any food items, or  for any other reasons that I was aware of.

From doing some research (search option) on the site, I've read that MANY Rosies don't web, and if they don't, that doesn't mean there's something wrong with them either.

Hope this helped some.  (I am a newby to the world of Ts, and I'm only speaking from my own personal experience and from what I've read.)

---
Wendy
---


----------



## Scorpiove (Jun 12, 2004)

My Rose Hair so far only webs its prey and the webbing is super thin you can barely even see it.  Also sometimes it webs the intrance to its house/burrow.  That is also very very thin.


----------



## matthewarongood (Aug 23, 2006)

no alien-reptile because the trantula would just crush the web so they dont bother unless it's a burrow


----------



## matthewarongood (Aug 24, 2006)

socrates malhavic's is correct it's them ajusting my trantula webs its burrow every once in a wile also


----------



## nhojz (Aug 24, 2006)

*...*

my rosie also doesnt web a lot, but she'd perfectly fine...


----------



## Rhadora (Jan 18, 2013)

My Rose Hair Layla on the other hand, spins web all the time. I've only had her a week, but I've read up on the species and emerged myself into every bit of reading material I could before I bought her to make sure that she was right for me and my family. (Couldn't have asked for a better tarantula)
She seemed to lay down web without rhyme or reason at first. She'd constantly walk laps while exploring her 10 gallon terrarium: she'd lay it just around the perimeter. That's calmed since we first got her, she doesn't seem to do that anymore. 
But she does particularly like to keep a thick  blanket of web on top of the artificial cave I bought her where she perches. And sometimes when I take her out and hold her, she spins web on the bed for the first 5 min of exploring, and then she quits. 
And I was happy to find late last night that she was digging out the substrate in the cave I bought her and started laying a bunch of web in it finally. The cave fits snugly into the corner and has 2 open sides against the glass so you can see inside. I woke up to find that she had made a wonderful burrow with web spun all around it. She'd sealed up the entrance, but when I dropped in cricket in, she broke it and fed. 
To me it seems like even though certain species may or may not, it's really just up to the individual tarantula.


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 18, 2013)

My rosea has been in the same enclosure for several years now.  Every bit of substrate and hide is covered with web, meaning she has claimed the entire 5 gallon tank as hers and the web marks her pathways and territory.  She does separate 'dining' webbing.  And rolls up her separate molting mat when done.  Last summer  (her winter) she walked the walls for a couple of weeks and left a fine webbing there, too.


----------



## TGIRL23 (Jan 18, 2013)

My Rosea has not webbed but we just got her earlier this month. I've read that they do web and that in the wild they have found them in burrows. Which I find interesting as she seems very content to be out and about.


----------



## Scar (Jan 18, 2013)

My little one (3/4") lays down silk at the bottom of the burrow and up on top.  Even more when feeding/molting.


----------



## Zasxcdvv2 (Jan 19, 2013)

I have a rosie also, and to be honest she has webbed the cage so much I can barely see through it

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## RedMozi (Jan 20, 2013)

Mine lays a thin layer on the substrate and quite a bit at the entrance to her burrow.


----------



## Londoner (Jan 20, 2013)

Well, I just have to say that it's good to see an old thread get added to instead of creating an identical new one...bravo!

When this pic was taken three and a half years ago, that thin strip was the only substrate visible in the whole enclosure. Now the webbing is so thick, it practically looks like a snowscape in there!






[/IMG]


----------



## Cydaea (Jan 20, 2013)

My rosea has laid down some carpeting and put op some curtains on her hide entrance but other than that, hardly any webbing.


----------



## Levyon (Jan 22, 2013)

Before I got my Rosea, it was at the pet store I work at. It put down some carpeting, bit it also webbed up some of the substrate(coconut fiber) and partially sealed its hide with the mixture. Since I've had it(Less than a week), it has yet to web at all.


----------



## Aliceindirt (Feb 6, 2017)

Ive had my rosie for about a month. I can't tell how old she is and im guessing its a female. From what i can tell when i can see her underside and by the size of her abdomen im guessing its a female but it hasnt molted yet for me so im not sure completely. She has made one corner almost webbed all the way up from the bottom of the tank to the top and also dug up all the dirt in that same corner and sits there and corners her food there too. Im hoping she may be about to molt


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Feb 6, 2017)

Aliceindirt said:


> Ive had my rosie for about a month. I can't tell how old she is and im guessing its a female. From what i can tell when i can see her underside and by the size of her abdomen im guessing its a female but it hasnt molted yet for me so im not sure completely. She has made one corner almost webbed all the way up from the bottom of the tank to the top and also dug up all the dirt in that same corner and sits there and corners her food there too. Im hoping she may be about to molt


This thread is a bit old, wouldn't ya say?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cold blood (Feb 7, 2017)

Aliceindirt said:


> Ive had my rosie for about a month. I can't tell how old she is and im guessing its a female. From what i can tell when i can see her underside and by the size of her abdomen im guessing its a female  Im hoping she may be about to molt


Yeah, this thread dies over 4 years ago....I don't even think any og the people involved are even still here.

But a few points to the above quote.  Don't hold your breath on a molt, these things take forever...adults go 4-6 years between molts, and young ones may go a full year.   Likewise, long fasts, 6 months to over a year are common prior to molting.

Unless you know the breeder, there is no way to ever know the age, and really, age is of little consequence, DLS (Diagonal Leg Span) is more important and a better description of where your t is in life.

You mention that one of the reasons you suspect female is the size of the abdomen.  Literally the only thing that abdomen size indicates is where it is in the molt cycle.  Those that molted recently will _always_ be thinner...male *or* female....conversely, a fat t is at the back end of the cycle and closer to a molt, again, male or female.

The lone exception is a MM, as once a male matures, they generally have a different physiology, and part of that is a small abdomen (along with legginess, emboli, tibial hooks and often a color or pattern change).  So a small abdomen in this case actually looks different than a small abdomen on a freshly molted t.


----------



## KezyGLA (Feb 7, 2017)

had my rosie 10+ years and no real webbing. A thin layer that is barely visible over 80% of her enclosure but that is all


----------



## darkness975 (Feb 7, 2017)

KezyGLA said:


> had my rosie 10+ years and no real webbing.


Mine on the other hand ...  












G. porteri



__ darkness975
__ Oct 10, 2016
__ 3

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------

